

Why does MPAA approve both parties’ stances on Internet freedom? - Joakal
http://www.dailydot.com/news/sopa-chris-dodd-mpaa-internet-freedom/

======
Joakal
Obama responding on Internet Freedom question on Reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obam...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/c60mlwx)

